# Attention 595 Owners



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I need your reviews. I'm leaning towards cancelling my Colnago Extreme Power ...the Trialtir,Veltec,Conago disaster has me loosing faith that this manufacturer and distributor will take care of future problems. They are certainly blowing it now! I have been left out in the dark by this awesome manufacturer/distributor combo.

I currently ride a KG461 and it's a great bike. I know a 595 will be much lighter and stiffer. So please send your input if your riding a new 595 frame.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I can tell you that after many years of riding Colnagos, I got a 595 and have never regretted it. Look is ligher by quite a bit, stiffer and somehow more comfortable. I think the comfort has a lot to do with the elastomers in the ISP. Get the 595. you will be glad you did.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. In comparing your Look to the Colnago's you have ridden, did you ride the C40 or C50 models?


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Over the years I had two C-40s and one C-50. I also had 2 Oval Masters and a Dream plus. The 595 is better than all of them.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*C-50 vs Look 585*

I recently (yesterday ) posted for info re: Look 585 I tested one sunday and was blown away. I have had a Colnago C-50 Hm 2006 dura ace. and being Italian was sold on this, but ever since buying it I have been looking, Like the hunger you can not satiate, I have tried Madone's Time, Derosa you name it. I was ready to order another steel, then I found the Look. SAVE YOUR MONEY-get the LOOK. The Colnago has great cache, is very beautiful and many desire it. The Look is the better bike imho for stiffness, climbing, maybe the colnago may be more comfortable and because of the short top tube handled quicker. I think when you factor in the cash, hands down go with the Look , I am soon to sell my 57cm Colnago in PRO 02 (Dura ace<Mavic open pros) any takers full bike$4600.
little more than the frame and fork.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Cancelled the Extreme Power*

I cancelled the Extreme Power and went with the 595 Pro Team White. What a hard decision!. As for looks, the 595 just has more appeal to me. The KG461 that I ride now is an awesome bike and I know Look USA has a great record of taking care of their customers. I may be riding the 595 by next weekend...can't wait!


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Well, here she is!!!*

Finaly came in last week and was biult up. i took her home last thursday. What a beautiful ride. Oh so glad that I cancelled the Colnago.Climbs and descends much better than expected. simply marvelous!!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Beauty. Too bad there isn't a way to get the word out to other manufacturers. See how motivated and happy customer can be when treated well. I try to sell anyone who asks me into a LOOK. The bikes are top notch, but the customer service seals the deal. Several companies could learn from the customer service department of LOOK USA.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :9: u guys got me sold on the 595 :7: , I am ready to get me new bike


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

spookyload said:


> Beauty. Too bad there isn't a way to get the word out to other manufacturers. See how motivated and happy customer can be when treated well. I try to sell anyone who asks me into a LOOK. The bikes are top notch, but the customer service seals the deal. Several companies could learn from the customer service department of LOOK USA.


I second that motion. Their customer service, build quality, and carbon experience makes them the premiere choice. I'm sure they've won a lot of customers based on word-of-mouth.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

to locomotive
have you or will you try to fit it into a travelling case? i've got an XXL 585 and much of the reason i didn't go for the 595 was that ISP and potential travel problems.


----------

